# Post your best surge IMAGE...read for details



## Selectfusion (Nov 14, 2017)

So I'd like to start a game, kinda like "cloud hunting", only surge cloud hunting. Keep it fun, I've got quite a few I've screenshot. Here's what I've seen









Anyone else see the surge emblem right in the middle of the surge area?

















The obvious "bad life choice" device?


----------



## Oberyn Martell (Apr 27, 2018)

4:34 hours online and $0!

Ouch.


----------



## Selectfusion (Nov 14, 2017)

Select at the airport on a slow night. I did 300 on lyft that day tho


----------



## LayeLivesLife (May 21, 2017)

Mickey Mouse sitting in a rocking chair, holding a doll.


----------



## anteetr (Jan 24, 2017)

Red Rabbit









No Lube


----------



## Snooperjuke (Mar 7, 2018)

LayeLivesLife said:


> Mickey Mouse sitting in a rocking chair, holding a doll.


That's more like Mickey Mouse effing Donald Duck


----------



## dimwit_driver (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## The Dark Knight Athens (Nov 3, 2017)

Selectfusion said:


> So I'd like to start a game, kinda like "cloud hunting", only surge cloud hunting. Keep it fun, I've got quite a few I've screenshot. Here's what I've seen
> View attachment 231272
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rotocub (Apr 30, 2016)

Boioioioioing

https://postimages.org/


----------



## easteuropeboy (Apr 9, 2016)

No comments


----------



## Grab my Keys (Jul 3, 2017)

Lol I get similar surges, haven't screenshotted one yet. Looks like they do it as symbolism of how they screw drivers and laugh to the bank.


----------



## Agalito (Jan 31, 2018)

I dont have a screenshot but I have this.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

Guy with hat and goatee.


----------



## twirdman (Sep 16, 2017)

TheWanderer said:


> Guy with hat and goatee.


That one kind of reminds me of Don Quixote.


----------

